# Help



## covfan71 (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi everyone, my family and i are planning to move to Spain in Summer 2010 and would appreciate any advice you could give please.
1. Do we buy a New build off plan or Re-Sale?
2. Schools - Private or state? Our daughter will have just turned 4 when we move.

We are looking at the Costa Blanca towards Javia area or Murcia at the moment but again would appreciate any advice on good areas to move to.
Thanks
Mark


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

covfan71 said:


> Hi everyone, my family and i are planning to move to Spain in Summer 2010 and would appreciate any advice you could give please.
> 1. Do we buy a New build off plan or Re-Sale?
> 2. Schools - Private or state? Our daughter will have just turned 4 when we move.
> 
> ...


The Javea, Denia, Oliva area is a lovely place to live for sure. Whichever you buy, make sure you have a good independent solicitor, and if you buy off plan make sure you have staged payments with penalty clauses

Personally I'd go for state school, for at that age your 4 year old will be multi lingual in no time


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

covfan71 said:


> Hi everyone, my family and i are planning to move to Spain in Summer 2010 and would appreciate any advice you could give please.
> 1. Do we buy a New build off plan or Re-Sale?
> 2. Schools - Private or state? Our daughter will have just turned 4 when we move.
> 
> ...


Hi Covfan

1; Go For Resale everytime 
2; State schools will give your daughter at that age proper mixing in the comunity so go for that .

On the area the best bet is take some time out and see what gives you that homely feel , only you will know when you find it ..

Just shout if you need more advice ..


----------



## covfan71 (Apr 10, 2008)

Big Pete said:


> Hi Covfan
> 
> 1; Go For Resale everytime
> 2; State schools will give your daughter at that age proper mixing in the comunity so go for that .
> ...


Thanks Big Pete, are there any raesons why you recommend a resale.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

covfan71 said:


> Thanks Big Pete, are there any raesons why you recommend a resale.



Because he goes around blinkered thinking there are no problems with re sales, and outlines all the worst things that might possibly happen to you should you buy a new build and ignores the positives

The *reality* is that you need a good (hopefully recommended) independent solicitor whatever you buy, and if you do your research properly and buy wisely then you should have no problem with a resale *or* newbuild.

For every list BP makes of possible newbuild problems there is a similar list for re sales, and indeed many of the "problems" are the same


----------



## covfan71 (Apr 10, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Because he goes around blinkered thinking there are no problems with re sales, and outlines all the worst things that might possibly happen to you should you buy a new build and ignores the positives
> 
> The *reality* is that you need a good (hopefully recommended) independent solicitor whatever you buy, and if you do your research properly and buy wisely then you should have no problem with a resale *or* newbuild.
> 
> For every list BP makes of possible newbuild problems there is a similar list for re sales, and indeed many of the "problems" are the same



Thanks Stravinsky. Looking at the title of the website you published am i to take it you deal in a lot of property. I did a property search but it came back with no results. Shame


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> Because he goes around blinkered thinking there are no problems with re sales, and outlines all the worst things that might possibly happen to you should you buy a new build and ignores the positives
> 
> The *reality* is that you need a good (hopefully recommended) independent solicitor whatever you buy, and if you do your research properly and buy wisely then you should have no problem with a resale *or* newbuild.
> 
> For every list BP makes of possible newbuild problems there is a similar list for re sales, and indeed many of the "problems" are the same


Thanks for speaking on my behalf  

Blinkered is what people who pay upfront for something that is nothing but a fancy drawing on some paper in a place that you hope to god will look like the fancy glossy artists impression does !
And you lose months of sleep hoping to God that the builder dont go bump first etc etc.. .

I would love to see the plus side of new building specially in todays market .

I only hear bad stuff and you mr 2 identities should know if we just mention the name Lionda as an example you will see how a dream can turn to disaster over new build not completed when stated and how suddenly that flashy artists picture isnt the same when the reality is you have to live in a partly finished building site etc etc etc ..

A fools game trust me as you know i am always right


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

covfan71 said:


> Thanks Stravinsky. Looking at the title of the website you published am i to take it you deal in a lot of property. I did a property search but it came back with no results. Shame


dont think he deals in property covfan ,, just rents them i think ..


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

covfan71 said:


> Thanks Big Pete, are there any raesons why you recommend a resale.


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...g-spain/3896-best-buys-off-plan-re-sales.html

click and have a look at the thread above ..


----------



## Hurricane (Aug 12, 2007)

Its horses for courses to be honest. You can be burned buying either, I know people who have ended up in all sorts of trouble buying resale, as have some who have bought off plan.


The key, as always, is research, you have to make sure all the i's are dotted, t's crossed, and that counts for both options.

Stravinsky bought off plan and I have seen his house and know a little about the process he went through and to be honest you would love to live where he does.


----------

